# what do you think?



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

anyone atall? ANY IDEAS??


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

*?*

lol.. I don't know.. I do Eq. But it is way differant. THats prob. because I am in 4-h. Maybe if I did an actual show I would have to do it like that or somthin..


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

*?*

lol.. I don't know.. I do Eq. But it is way differant. THats prob. because I am in 4-h. Maybe if I did an actual show I would have to do it like that or somthin..


----------

